# looking for long lasting concrete paint / stain on exterior with lots of foot traffic



## rHudson81 (Jan 23, 2019)

looking for recommendations of product to use on exterior stamped concrete, looking for something that is tintable or can be colored. there is a lot of foot traffic in this area but no auto traffic, it is in a covered walk way. we tried using a Sherwin Williams colortop concrete stain that was supposed to do the trick. however it didn't even last 6 months before it started coming off due to foot traffic.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

It seems like the consensus opinion is that when SW bought H&C, the quality went downhill fast.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm not advocating that you use HC products, but their xylene based stain is much better than the water based version.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

WB epoxy is in my mind only good for light foot traffic areas.


----------



## Peters Painting (May 13, 2019)

*Porch and floor enamel*

I've had good success using Glidden water based porch and floor enamel. It goes on smooth, lays off without flashing and dries quickly and is durable to foot traffic. Any heavier traffic I prefer epoxy coatings for their hardness and cleanability.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Epoxy? You guys know epoxy is interior only right??
To the OP, what kind of job is this? and what kind of foot traffic are we talking about? The product posted is pretty light duty, share with us what kind of prep you did to ensure this product would stick to stamped concrete. In my experience stamped concrete, unless yours was brand spanking new, is always coated with a urethane or exterior wet look lacquer. And unless it had completely wore off would need some significant prep for a new coating to adhere.


----------



## udaykumar612001 (May 14, 2019)

*Heat Reflective Paint*

I had done heat reflective coating on my roof two years back and it seems to be working perfectly good :smile:. It has reduced internal and roof top temperature as marketed by the product. I got the product Excel CoolCoat (Heat Reflective Coating from xlcoatings.com) after a lot of market study and this seems to work on principle of continuous rejection of UV and IR Rays. It also takes good foot traffic and reduces temperature as well. Prevents formation of cracks and ageing of buildings due to heat and extends the life of the buildings for a longer period.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

This looks promising. Seal Krete is a respectable name in the business of concrete coatings. It is textured and only comes in their own colors.

Non-Slip Decorative Finish for Concrete & Masonry Surfaces
Resistant to Moisture, Salt, Chlorine and Oil
Hides Imperfections, Stains & Discolorations
Available in two premixed colors or tintable to 36 colors
Meets ADA requirements for Non-Slip Coatings

Performance-tested on commercial traffic sites, Floor-Tex outwears conventional anti-skid coatings, paints and stains. It’s also suitable for wood stairs.

TYPICAL USES
✓ Pool Decks 


✓ Patios & Porches

✓ Ramps & Walkways


✓ Driveways

✓ Concrete Steps


✓ Carports



http://www.seal-krete.com/floor-tex-patio-paint.html


----------

